Is it safe to keep Bluetooth always enabled in my smartphone? - randomString1
======
warrenm
It will drain your battery

And, depending on the model, OS release, and your preferences/settings, might
be open to unsupervised pairing / file system spelunking

~~~
randomString1
That's what worries me. I want to keep a smartwatch paired with my phone all
the time so I can get _silent_ notifications.

~~~
warrenm
If your phone is _good_ , it will only pair when you tell it to

Some older Android, Windows Phones, possibly iOS (not 100% sure), and
Blackberry had some exploits around Bluetooth

More-or-less any current phone (with current updates) _should_ be safe from
that.

Key being: it needs to be kept up-to-date

